# UTV internet + phone



## lfcjfc (4 Apr 2005)

The UTV internet+phone deal for €9.99 per month looks like good value. Also includes free w/e and eve calls in Ireland and UK. Has anybody made the change over - was it a good or bad move? Seriously thinking about it at the moment and just wondering if there are any donwsides?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2005)

I moved to _UTV Talk_ last year (free off peak local, national and _UK_ landline calls) and it suits me fine. Then in January I signed up for _Clicksilver_ broadband and they also completed the single billing changeover. Can't complain about the service on all fronts to date.


----------



## MonsieurBond (5 Apr 2005)

_



			The UTV internet+phone deal for €9.99 per month looks like good value. Also includes free w/e and eve calls in Ireland and UK. Has anybody made the change over - was it a good or bad move? Seriously thinking about it at the moment and just wondering if there are any donwsides?
		
Click to expand...

_
You used to be able to use free weekend minutes to access an ISP over dialup - I think it was online.ie - but they changed their phone number from an 01 access point to an 1891 or 1892 number.

Does anyone know if there are still any "free" dialup ISP numbers?

(I would be surprised if any still exist, as the business model is usually to get money from calls, but I live in hope... )


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2005)

elive.net were the last _ISP_ that I knew of to use a standard local number for dial-up internet access but I would never get it to work reliably.


----------



## macnas (6 Apr 2005)

I have a clicksilver connection from UTV. Since I joined I have had trouble getting a reply from utv over a problem that arose. I supplied details of a credit card on entry. Some months UTV made an error such as wrong expiry date etc  (my cc provider told me this) when applying to my creditcard provider for payment....there was no change in the details of my card. This has happened on several occasions. They asked me to send in the details once again and when I did I was billed for over €300 immediately. When I asked  by email for full details of my account I got an auto letter but nothing of substance back.
 I will report fully on any future transactions I have with UTV.


----------



## Marcecie (6 Apr 2005)

I joined in sept €9.99 per month no problems but they still have not changed my line rental I see a hugh difference in my phone bill


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2005)

Marcecie said:
			
		

> they still have not changed my line rental



What do you mean? That they haven't transferred line rental billing over from _eircom_? Note that the line rental charge will be the same no matter who bills for it right now. It took ages for my line rental to be transferred over from _eircom_ to _UTV_ but it eventually happened a couple of months ago. I think that the problem lay with _eircom_. I'm still waiting for them to refund the credit that remained on my account when I cut all ties with them.


----------



## MonsieurBond (7 Apr 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> elive.net were the last _ISP_ that I knew of to use a standard local number for dial-up internet access but I would never get it to work reliably.



Thanks, Clubman.

They don't appear to be offering this service any more.

In fact, I can find no dialup or broadband Internet service provision on their site at all - they seems to be focussing on Telephony and Domain/Email hosting.

Elive telecom ([broken link removed])  does offer 10% discount on your line rental, though, which is interesting...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Yeah - they used to have a few dial-up numbers, including a normal 01/Dublin local number, listed [broken link removed] but it all seems to be 1890/1891 now.


----------



## Marcecie (10 Apr 2005)

has anyone else had any problems with utv internet over week end I can get online no problem but after 2 seconds get dropped call I get cut off before I can check email this has continued all of Sat and most of today tried to get through to support but no reply,  it happened one day last month also wondering if it might be a computer problem instead of internet problem


----------



## ClubMan (10 Apr 2005)

Broadband or dial-up? No problems with _Clicksilver _broadband this weekend - _Dublin 7 _area.


----------



## Marcecie (11 Apr 2005)

dial up, it is ok again since 11pm tonight


----------



## Unregistered (11 Apr 2005)

I had the very same problem on saturday. Didn't try it yesterday.
Been with utv for about 5 months now and this is the first time i had this problem


----------



## Unregistered (20 Apr 2005)

I changed over for the free trial (Clicksilver and phone) a few months back, and my phone bills are a fraction of what they used to be. Think my line rental has just changed to them — they wouldn't change it before now because I was on a trial. 

Bar an initial problem with the router, my only other complaint is that 1890 numbers aren't "national calls", and you are charged when you'd expect them to be free.


----------



## lemeister (21 Apr 2005)

> Bar an initial problem with the router...


 
Sorry to go a little off topic but what was the problem you had with the UTV router and how did you solve it? 

I have the Zyxel 630 C1 modem and everytime I turn on my PC, I have to unplug the USB plug coming from the modem to the PC and then reinsert it to the port before the modem will make a connection with the exchange.  I have reinstalled the driver several time to no avail. 


Apart from this problem, I find clicksilver excellent.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

_UTV _seem to be shipping a Creative Blaster rather than the _Zyxel _one these days. Any chance you could connect the router to your _PC _via _ethernet _rather than _USB_? It can often simplify matters. Is the _Zyxel _router firmware upgradeable in case there is a later/better version of the firmware available? I seem to recall some specific problem with this router and _Clicksilver _but I can't locate any information now and may be mistaken.

Update: aha - this is the problem that I was thinking of just in case it's of relevance in this context. _Hyperthreading _is a feature on some newer _Pentium _processors that can be enabled/disabled through the _BIOS_.


----------



## lemeister (21 Apr 2005)

Thanks Clubman, that could well be the problem.  I'll give it a go when I get home tonight.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

Possibly a shot in the dark but could [broken link removed] be of any use?


----------

